# Hi from the Netherlands !



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm 29 years old and live in the Netherlands with my husband who likes kitties as much as I do. We have 4 cats, two Domestic Longhairs that are 6 years old and a Somali and Sacred Birman that are both 5 years old.

Doing all kinds of things that have to do with cats has become my main hobby.
I've shown my Birman to International Premiership, now and then I write articles for the magazines of a cat club (currently a feline coat colors genetics course) and a Aby/Somali breed club, I attend cat related lectures about health, behaviour and nutrition, I visit elderly people who love cats in a local nursing home with my Birman and I foster kittens for the local animnal shelter.
I hope to become more active for and stray cats and shelter cats in the future.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Mimosa! Your cats are absolutely beautiful and it sounds like you're doing a lot to help them. We have a resident expert in genetics and coat colors here named Heidi and I bet you two have a lot in common.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Because genetics is one of my interests her stucky in the breeder's forum was one of the first things I noticed when looking around on this site :smile:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Mimosa! :luv Love Birmans!


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome! Your kitties are all so beautiful!


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Mimosa! :luv Love Birmans!


Was your Cinderella a Birman ? She was very pretty, beautiful eye colour :love2

dEUS is our Birman, Mimosa is a Domestic longhair.
We adopted her and her brother Ernesto from the same litter on a farm.

Ernesto, blacktabby blotched and white Domestic Longhair, six years old;










Mimosa, sealpoint and white Domestic Longhair, six years old as well;










Int Pr Lilith's dEUS Bresker, sealtabbypoint Birman, 5 years old:










Lilith's Naughty Flynn, ruddy Somali, five years old. 
Flynn and dEUS are foster brothers, they are from the same breeder and their moms raised their two litters together.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoops, how embarrassing! Yes, Cinderella was my little Birman.

Your cats are gorgeous!!!!!! I've never seen a seal tabby point Birman. Beautiful!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! All of your four cats are stunning!


----------

